# Would you run smaller corner angle or same size again



## Pwheels (10 mo ago)

Been teaching myself how to use automatic tools with relatively good results, but would like some advice on how to deal with a bit of a headache I caused myself. 

I ran fibafuse max in my automatic taper on my inside corners and rolled them out with a corner roller and followed up with a 3" angle finisher to glaze them (suspicious this is the step I fudged up). After things were good and dry I came back with my 3.5" angle finisher on a corner box thinking it would be my last coat, but quickly realized I was going to need one more. Although some corners came out perfect some had quite a bit of tape showing through (see pics). 

The question is would you run your 3.5" again? Step down to the 3"? Or just finish by hand? I don't want to build up too much on it but would also prefer to not have to touch these all up by hand. Thoughts?


----------



## micahmye (Jan 19, 2017)

I have had luck running a flush again. 3” (or 2.5 if you have it) would be my pick.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pwheels (10 mo ago)

micahmye said:


> I have had luck running a flush again. 3” (or 2.5 if you have it) would be my pick.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perhaps an excuse to pick up a 2.5" in that case 😁


----------

